# Streaming over Netatalk to an AppleTV

## SteveB7

Is there anyone here who has some experience streaming over Netatalk from their Gentoo box to an AppleTV? I recently acquired one and would like to steam some of my video files to it. I have installed Netatalk and thought I had it configured. I can see the shared directory on the AppleTV but cannot open it to select the MPEG files.

1. /etc/portage/package.use

net-fs/netatalk -cracklib

2. /etc/netatalk/netatalk.conf 

ATALKD_RUN=yes

PAPD_RUN=no

CNID_METAD_RUN=yes

AFPD_RUN=yes

TIMELORD_RUN=no

A2BOOT_RUN=no

3. /etc/netatalk/afpd.conf

- -noddp -uamlist uams_guest.so

4. /etc/netatalk/AppleVolumes.default

5. /etc/netatalk/AppleVolumes.default

/media/music

/media/video

6. chmod 757

/media/music

/media/video

7. /etc/init.d/netatalk start

----------

